# Condensation



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We've had condensation near the doors, bike door, front of the trailer (behind bunks), and under the rear slide mattress during cold weather. We often camp where it's cold; I know this is to be expected, but would appreciate some tips. It hasn't been a problem for us, we store the trailer indoors and it dries out well, but I'm worried about mildew later on. We keep the heat on and partially open at least one vent while sleeping, which helps. We prop up the rear mattress during the day to dry any moisture under it and along the bottom of the rear slide walls. I'm thinking of installing rigid foam insulation under and around the rear slide mattress, and maybe some removable insulation on the interior of the bike door. A small portable heater works well, but isn't practical without hook-ups. We often camp where it's cold.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We also camp in cold weather and found that most of the condensation we get is when there is cooking going on. We always open the power roof vent on low to help with the problem.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, we don't have any power vents. I'll look into them.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We have the same problem. This winter camping in rain, rain and more rain, we had quite the condensation problem. The fantastic fan did help, but it's hard to run in the rain without one of those covers. The windows were damp and so was the queen bed. I guess opening the vents is the best remedy.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have the MaxxAir power vent with the cover. Works great in all weather, Rain







or Shine sunny .


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I camp where it's ALWAYS COLD! Heck, if you count the wind chill, it's -50 degrees right now! (don't worry, I'm not camping!)

Ventillation...helps, but never seems to work totally. Moisture also comes from showers, cooking and YOUR BREATHING.

Insulating...can help keep warm in and cold out, (or vice versa in summer) but won't get rid of the moisture either.

If you truly use your trailer a lot in cold weather, and moisture is always a problem, the only real solution is to invest in a dehumidifier. I have to run one in my house all winter!

Good luck,


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks, again, for the tips. I hadn't considered a dehumidifier; sounds like you have some experience. Do you recommend any particular dehumidifiers and do you know how much amperage they require?

Thanks, again, everyone. It's great having you all as a resource.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you go to campingworld.com they have some. I typed in dehumidifier in the search box and a few came up.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't like the one CAMPING WORLD has because it has to sit on the counter and drain into the sink. I would pick a floor model I could move around. Check out this link for a couple examples:Target.com
They are much cheaper, and have a water holding bucket. I'm sure there are many other suitable models out there as well. Good luck.


----------

